# To test early or not to test early?



## Steph29 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi,

Me & DP are having a bit of a dilema, we are considering testing early but are worried about getting the wrong result early then being disapointed, but on the other hand we just cant wait to do it it driving us mad   and we are only on day 5.

Does anyone have advice or past experiences to help us with this.

Stephx


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

dont test!!!     

its hard but its best not too


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2009)

I know it is really hard but you do run the risk of:

Getting a BFP which turns out to be a chemical pregnancy

OR

Getting a BFN and you convince yourself that it is just because you tested too early

Hope you get your BFP on test day


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Pleeease try not to if you can possible help it   

There really is a reason why clinics give the times for testing - anything earlier than that isn't reliable so you just set yourself up for a whole load more anxiety as you still need to wait for confirmation.

Mind you - I think I was weird because I never wanted to test early. I used to like being PUPO and never wanted the bubble to burst  

GOOD LUCK whatever you decide


----------



## lmb15 (Jun 12, 2009)

steph - i tested a week early, so i'm not one to tell you not to do it!! it really does mess with your mind if you test early though, and you have to wait till test date for the official result anyway. 
try your hardest to hold out, or you'll just end up testing every day till test day anyway!!!
best of luck,
lisa x


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

i never wanted to test early LL ... cos its unreliable i guess, and i liked the possibility i could be pregnant more than the reality of not being pregnant .... 


ooooh fingers crossed for you chicks!!!


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Well, the basic fact is that there is no way that you can test this early anyway, so you seriously do have to put testing out of your mind for several more days at least. 
I would also advise against early testing (or at the very least never more than 2 days early); I think it's far better to wait for test date as at least you then feel that you can trust the result. However, on my last 2ww, it was so doing my head in to not know one way or the other, that I gave in and tested 1 day earlier (BFN, confirmed by period later the same day), but it did feel a relief to have an answer. Sometimes I think you just need to know because you quite literally can't think of anything else.
But this early, you *have * to think of other things, because there's no way that you can know what's going on. Not easy perhaps, but you'll only send yourself mental wondering at this stage. You need to make a real effort to find other things to do/think about to keep your mind off it. Blooming 2wws!


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin (Nov 1, 2007)

I tested on 9dpt as I felt rough and sure AF was on route and wanted to eat a whole heap of runny fried eggs to cheer myself up! And nearly fell over when it came up ! 

And those two precious embies are snoozing away in their cots!   

CLP


----------

